# Whewwwwwwwwwwwww!



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Well we are soon headed to Hamburg State Park in Ga. Since we still have *NO *Outback we needed to complete the repair on our home made camper. The repair is to a vent cover on our cargo trailer/uh er camper. Tom measures the vent and we head out to Suncoast RV. As we walk in our fav o rite sales person comes toward us...Dina...your back...we do the cheek kiss thing and she tells Tom she's not speaking to him! Mr. Indecision has led her down the maybe I'll buy today path one to many times.









I laughingly tell her we're not buying anything but a vent cover today...well...ya gotta know we wound up looking at campers....mostly Outback's...but also the used Mountaineer TT which I thought would be sold by now and a new 2005 Americamp TT that has been drastically reduced. We can pick up the Americamp for a LOT less money...bUT...it is just not what I want...I would rather wait and get what I want...besides it is obvious that it just is not the same quality.

Tom walked by a sec ago and said...ya know now that we spent all day looking at Outback's the Mountaineer looks frumpy.







Now if I can just steer him away from the Americamp!!!

For TT's we liked the 26 RLS, 26 RKS, 28 KRS, 27 RLS and 30 RLS...they did not have a 27 RSDS...they might get one in this month though. For FW's we liked them all.....I especially like the 30 FRKS and the 29 FBHS...I think the 32 FRLDS is really more then we need...sort of over kill....even though it is gorgeous...with the Havana interior.

BTW the 2007 Outback's have arrived in Florida.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Well we are soon headed to Hamburg State Park in Ga. Since we still have *NO *Outback we needed to complete the repair on our home made camper. The repair is to a vent cover on our cargo trailer/uh er camper. Tom measures the vent and we head out to Suncoast RV. As we walk in our fav o rite sales person comes toward us...Dina...your back...we do the cheek kiss thing and she tells Tom she's not speaking to him! Mr. Indecision has led her down the maybe I'll buy today path one to many times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Country girl, 
Consider buying used. You can save half of MSRP by shaving off a couple of years. We just got a 2003 for 11,200 and a comperable 2006 would have cost over twice that retail. We haven't lost a dime to depreciation. This might be the ticket to get your husband off the $$$ and get you the Outback you want and deserve! Do a google search with the model # you want most and they are out there. Go to your bank and ask the trade-in value. This is the actual value. With this information you are a tough bargainer for anyone who has something for sale. I am very proud that I made a got a great bargain and all I had to do was use a little soap and water. You'd have to do that anyway because the dealers never do that great a job anyway. Good luck.
Darlene


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Be sure to check out Keystones Montana line up as well. Sherry and I love the layout of the 3500RL. Montanas in any size are great quality. One can dream.

Yes those are french doors!!!



















K-Z's Montego bays are a dream as well.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Keep the faith and have him log onto this site. He will see the excitment and quickly come over the light!!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

[quote name='Scooter' date='May 13 2006, 11:24 PM']Be sure to check out Keystones Montana line up as well. Sherry and I love the layout of the 3500RL. Montanas in any size are great quality.Â One can dream.

Yes those are french doors!!!

[

K-Z's Montego bays are a dream as well.

I have actually been in that model Montana...very nice!! WOW to the Montego Bay...I should scare him and say I jus gotta have it!!!







I actually went into an 85,000 fifth wheel...but that really is not me anyway!! I am just a simple countrygirl that currently camps in a cargo trailer.

Won't it be funny if they won't let us in the camp ground. So far we have only camped in it at the Ocala, Florida FWC and in the woods at a private hunting club.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Darlene...

I do check the RV Trader and also check the paper and on the internet...I have found some used ones...most of them we consider too small.

BTW the MSRP (no one pays it anyway) for the 2007 FRLDS with the Havava interior is $38,000 and change.

Tom asked me to post this question for him...

Is it more gas efficient to pull a fifth wheel without the topper or a TT with the topper?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> Hi Darlene...
> 
> I do check the RV Trader and also check the paper and on the internet...I have found some used ones...most of them we consider too small.
> 
> ...


TT with the topper - 5'ers present more frontal area, no way around it. That said - I prefer the 5'er due to more storage.

What's it going to take to get that guy off dead center and get you fixed up with an Outback? Does he drink?









Sluggo


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think it's time to just bite the bullet, countrygirl!

If you cant convince DH that it would be the perfect Mothers Day gift, just remind him that Father's Day is coming up!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> Scooter said:
> 
> 
> > Be sure to check out Keystones Montana line up as well. Sherry and I love the layout of the 3500RL. Montanas in any size are great quality. One can dream.
> ...


Sherry and I went to an RV show up here a while ago
a 2005 3500rl sold for 46k not a bad price for a 60k RV 
a 2005 35rl sold for 49k also not bad for a 62k rig
Lots of montanas, durangos, and forrest river product lines were represented.

We were a little dissapointed to find only one Outback at the show a 27' er 
and our little 21rs wasn't there. actually there were no rearslides of any size at the show. I wonder if rearslides on smaller units are falling out of favor??

We were hoping to see an aruba 22rs (see below) The aruba seems very simular overall to 21rs' outback but in addition to the rear slide The aruba incorporates a side slide that really opens up these smaller units. Unfortunately it wasn't either.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey I like the looks of that one. Have you all seen the Keystone VR1's? These travel trailers have something called Moreryde Suspension. The front of the units are in the shape of a V to cut through the wind. You are supposed to get increased gas mileage with them. There are basically 4 units...I have seen 3 of them ...they have only been out for a month. The first one that came out is 29'7" and is very similar to an outback...the cabinets have a white pickled oak finish...and I have found I prefer the bright white. This unit looks huge!!! Lots of storage...2 gold chairs in front of the windows in the V'd end. The sofa and the dinette is red and gold striped...very rich looking
the bathroom is huge with lots of storage the bedroom has the camper queen size bed.....this one has the glassed in shower..kitchen is very nice...rsrp 27,900...in Palm Beach RV they list for 22,000 and change.

They have another model with a bunk house in the V end and a cole thing there is you can slide a piece of plywood from under one mattress...reach under one bunk pull out cushion and set them in place and you have single bunks up top with a king size bed under them. I think this one is 30' 10"...same kitchen and master bed ...but the bath is a short tub...but it is longer then the step tub.

I have also seen the 27'9" model with a V shaped sofa in the V end...it even has a triangular foot rest which is on wheels......so picture a sofa v'd in the back and curved across the front (it looks like a big slice of Strawberry Rhubarb pie)...could be cozy during a rain storm....








This one also has the tub...only the dinette is in the slide.

There is one coming out with a V shaped kitchen and a double slide sofa and dinette it is 30'5"....queen bed and glass shower.

The last one will have a walk in closet in the V end anda real queen slide in the bedroom...at the rear is the living room with 2 chairs and thesofa dinette slide.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I am starting to feel guilty about the band width we are using...if a moderater sees this I hope they shrink the pics. Guess it is time for me to contribute to this site.

Hey Vern....I love your site...I mean our site!!!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Sluggo...nah....... he doesn't drink.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> so picture a sofa v'd in the back and curved across the front (it looks like a big slice of Strawberry Rhubarb pie)...


You had to go and mention Strawberry Rhubarb pie, didn't you!









Up until that point, I didn't think the red and gold interior sounded all that appealing. Now..

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Hi Darlene...
> 
> I do check the RV Trader and also check the paper and on the internet...I have found some used ones...most of them we consider too small.
> 
> ...


I know the models you are looking at are more expensive; I was just stating that for a 25RSS MSRP is around $26,00 and we paid 11,200 to demonstrate how looking back a few years can save you about half of your money in depreciation. Good luck with your search. Others on this site say that towing with the topper on saves money due to the fact that you don't have the drag of circulating air in the bed of your truck.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Darlene...People in my area seem to really love their Outbacks and there are not any of the models for sale used in my area of the style we are looking for. Oddly enough I can find a lot of the 21, 23, and 25 ft used Outbacks for sale close by. I found a 28RSDS for 17,000 in Ocala and contacked the fellow...I figured...take out the bunks and build a free standing queen bed....my husband told me today...that when we do get one...get the one I want...no mods. So I emailed the man with the 28 and told him I was no longer interested.

While our current bed set up in the home made camper does not slide out...it is pretty much the same concept of one of us climbing over the other one...if you get up during the night...


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Thanks Darlene...People in my area seem to really love their Outbacks and there are not any of the models for sale used in my area of the style we are looking for. Oddly enough I can find a lot of the 21, 23, and 25 ft used Outbacks for sale close by. I found a 28RSDS for 17,000 in Ocala and contacked the fellow...I figured...take out the bunks and build a free standing queen bed....my husband told me today...that when we do get one...get the one I want...no mods. So I emailed the man with the 28 and told him I was no longer interested.
> 
> While our current bed set up in the home made camper does not slide out...it is pretty much the same concept of one of us climbing over the other one...if you get up during the night...
> [snapback]110284[/snapback]​


It is always a good idea to get what you want rather than settling. With regards to climbing over, I am the midnight pee-er, so I get the outside. If DH has to climb over, I tell him to just roll over on the way back so I wake up


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

It is always a good idea to get what you want rather than settling. With regards to climbing over, I am the midnight pee-er, so I get the outside. If DH has to climb over, I tell him to just roll over on the way back so I wake up








[snapback]110301[/snapback]​[/quote]

For those who are curious this is what one model of the VR1 looks like...the same fabrics are used in all of the different models:


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I found this VR1 picture on the Keystone sight...this is a totally new fabric to what I have seen...and the foot rest was the exact same height as the sofa seat cushion.


----------

